
Show HN: RangeTouch – A super tiny lib to improve range inputs on touch devices - sampotts
https://rangetouch.com/
======
sampotts
While building Plyr (plyr.io) I noticed how fiddly the use of <input
type="range"> elements is on touch devices. Having a search around I couldn't
find a suitable fix and so created RangeTouch, a small library that improves
support on touch devices. Let me know what you think.

